# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Archery Meeting

## Cariad

Possible Archery Club being set up. 
There will be a meeting at the PPP on 6th February,  1pm t'll 2pm
It's open to anyone who is interested in the sport either wanting to have a go or wanting to get back into it. 
Our first meeting will be an informal gathering to see what interest we have. 
If you are interested please do come along. If you can't make the meeting, but are still very interested, please contact the PPP and leave your name and number. 
Thanks 
PPP number 01955 608 530 
Ref. Archery meeting

----------


## Cariad

There is another meeting being held on the 1st March same place, PPP, at 7pm

----------


## Heilanman

Hi Cariad,

Have you managed to start up an Archery Club?  I have three take-down recurve bows, arrows (which require to have new fletchings fitted) cases and accessories -  which I am willing to sell. Originally members of Pentland Archers.

----------

